# Calmers - do they work and if so which is best?



## milliepops (20 February 2012)

As I said in my other thread, my mare is very unsettled in her new (been there one month) yard. I'm trying to address this urgently but in the meantime I wondered whether it would be worth getting her a calming supplement?  

I would intend this as a short term thing - her usual temperament is quite happy-buzzy but not _stressed_. I just need to get through a couple of weeks while I sort a new place out for her, ideally without her jumping the fence again or getting wound up in the stable!

Anyone had success with these supplements, or am I wasting my time?


----------



## claribella (21 February 2012)

My arab gets stressed when the transition from being out all summer to stabled over night in winter. I find that Magnesium in pure form really helps her to settle. I get it online from naturalhorsesupplies. They do two but I buy the stronger one. Might be worth a try. You just add it to the feed.


----------



## milliepops (21 February 2012)

thanks, I've actually just got off the phone with Nupafeed as one of my friends suggested that.  Bit more expensive but as it's a liquid I think it would act more quickly?


----------



## Oberon (21 February 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=509142&highlight=calmers


----------



## T's mum (22 February 2012)

you have my sympathy - my horse was stressed beyond belief when i moved him from old yard to the new - he'd been there a while and came as a shock!  toook 4 months to properly settle down

I feed mine CalMag and Equine Gold Powder.  I ran out a couple of times and noticed within a couple of days him being stressy and silly, and soon as he was back on them both he was fine


----------



## Britestar (22 February 2012)

If its only short term you need, I would seriously consider Zylkene equine. Its a natural product that seems to have good results. Not me personally but a few people I know.


----------



## Tonibird83 (22 February 2012)

I used a magnesium based calmer for my stressy TBx and it didn't make any difference. The man at the feed place said magnesium calmer will only work if the horse has a magnesium deficit so I suspect blood tests would be best way forward to find out if she is deficit of anything and then you know what to feed her?


----------



## maggiesmum (22 February 2012)

Britestar said:



			If its only short term you need, I would seriously consider Zylkene equine. Its a natural product that seems to have good results. Not me personally but a few people I know.
		
Click to expand...

Not used it on horses but its totally transformed my dog, we managed to make it through the new years eve fireworks without so much as a shifty look or a whimper!


----------



## Shay (23 February 2012)

You can make a rough guess as to whether your mare is likely to have a magnesium defecit based on where you live and where your hay is sourced.  Some geographical areas are more likely to be deficient than others.

We use NAF Magic and have found it very effective.  Having been a bit sceptical about calmers in general we tried our rather hyper lad on the NAF MagCalm syringes which you give an hour before a stressy event.  As he responded well to those we went on to Magic and it is definitely having an effect.  Magic does have magnesium but it also has other herbs such as hops and passiflora which increase calm.  

If you're not competeing affilliated at the moment you could try just offering her valerian from a health food shop.  Valerian works VERY well - but is banned from most affilliated disciplines.  Horses are very good at knowing what they need.  If she needs it she'll take it.  you could try chamomile the same way.


----------



## milliepops (23 February 2012)

Shay said:



			If you're not competeing affilliated at the moment you could try just offering her valerian from a health food shop.  Valerian works VERY well - but is banned from most affilliated disciplines.  Horses are very good at knowing what they need.  If she needs it she'll take it.  you could try chamomile the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone know how long it takes for valerian to work its way out of the system?  I do plan to go to BD in the next month or 2 so obviously that would be a no-no if it lasts a long time.

Thanks all


----------



## kayt (23 February 2012)

Brewers yeast has always helped mine, does not cost much to try


----------



## Vixxy (25 February 2012)

Here is a site for totally independent  equestrian product reviews http://www.whichtack.com/supplements-en.html. I have tried many, I think it really does depend on the individual horse which works best. I can personally recommend Equine Answers Calmer but do have a look of some of the ones reviewed on Which Tack? as it may help to gather other opinions


----------



## rosie-ellie (25 February 2012)

Look at this thread about angus catcus.  It might help!

http://uknhcp.myfastforum.org/about4026.html

I tried magnesium but it send my mare loopy but i have heard good results about it.  As already said what works for one may not work for another its just finding whats right for you.


----------

